# Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?



## Vordack (11. August 2010)

*Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Hi,

ich habe neulich voller Vorfreude auf den zweiten Teil ME 1 beendet... bevor ich wußte was fürn billiger Konsolenport das ist.

Mal ehrlich, ME 2 gefällt mir von der Story gut, nur ist das Interface der letzte Müll. Eine Actiontaste für alles? (Space), Keine Button Shortcuts für Journal & Co.? Daß alles viel einfacher gemacht wurde (Kämpfe, Skillsystem) mag man ja noch verzeihen, aber daß es so schlecht portiert wurde...

Ich werde aus wohl bis Mafia 2 rauskommt weiterspielen, aber es bringt mir im Vergleich zu Teil 1 sehr wenig Spaß. 

@Bioware


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Bis du es nun erwähnt hast, war mir gar nicht richtig klar, dass ich das Journal nicht per Shortcut, sondern über das Hauptmenü aufgerufen habe, allerdings habe ich es auch nicht allzu häufig verwendet.

Es lohnt sich aber dennoch, am Ball zu bleiben, da es unabhängig von seiner Plattformausrichtung gut inszeniert ist, obwohl es nur den Übergang zum finalen Teil darstellt und eigentlich primär daraus besteht, eine Crew zu rekrutieren.
Das Finale, was bei mir im ersten Durchgang etwas aus dem Ruder lief, ist wirklich gut gemacht, sofern einem die Charaktere im Spielverlauf sympathisch geworden sind und ich empfand die Missionen durchaus abwechslungsreicher, als im ersten Teil, wo ich letztendlich an irgendeinem Punkt keine Lust mehr hatte, über die öden Planetenoberflächen zu gurken. 
Aber das ist Geschmackssache. 

Ich habe in ME2 einen Infiltrator gespielt und hatte trotz des hohen Actionanteils (zum Nachteil des RPG- Anteils) eine Menge Spaß dabei, mit meinen Teammitgliedern um die Wette zu snipern.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Es ist einfacher, ja.
Der RP Teil wurde reduziert, auch richtig.

Ob man nun eine oder zwei Tasten bis zum Journal klickt ... nun ja, mir ist's egal.
Die komplette Übernahme des ME1 Charakters mit allen Entscheidungen (bis auf den Rat) bügelt diese Macken problemlos aus.

_"Eine Actiontaste = Space"_
Hm? Space macht doch genau das, was es in ME 1 auch macht ... oder Moment: ich hab mir das so konfiguriert. Du meinst das, was ich auf Shift gelegt hab ^^

Stimmt, das ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Trotzdem ist ME2 ein erstklassiges Spiel, welches auch seine Stärken hat.


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Weiter gehts...

in Menus funktioniert nicht mal ein Doppelklick um ins nächste Menu zu gehen, man muss auswählen was man will und dann immer auf "weiter" klicken. Das ging in ME1 besser^^


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Nächster Punkt: 

Waffen lassen sich nur übers Scrollrad wechseln...


----------



## Angeldust (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Blabla.

Machs halt andersrum: In ME1 konntest Gefährten fast gar keine Positionen zu weisen. Das Anvisieren von Spezialfertigkeiten war gruselig. Das Inventar war beschissen (x Doppelklicks bis man mal die Munition gewechselt hatte), keine Möglichkeit außer am Spind überhaupt Inventat der Mates zu ändern...

Die Spiele spielen sich nicht identisch, aber nur rumzuflamen weil (OMG) ein Shortcut fürs Journal fehlt und ich 2 Klicks machen muss (OMG...welche verschwendete Lebenzeit) ist mal irendwie lächerlich...

Ich bin ja leidenschaftlicher PC-Spieler, aber bei dem Spiel hat die Konsole nicht wirklich was versaut.

P.s. Ich hab beide Teile 3 mal durchgespielt.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> Nächster Punkt:
> 
> Waffen lassen sich nur übers Scrollrad wechseln...



na ja, man kann sich aber auch dranstellen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> Nächster Punkt:
> 
> Waffen lassen sich nur übers Scrollrad wechseln...





> in Menus funktioniert nicht mal ein Doppelklick um ins nächste Menu zu gehen, man muss auswählen was man
> will und dann immer auf "weiter" klicken. Das ging in ME1 besser^^



Ich fürchte, wenn du dich nicht schnell von dieser "Konsolenport"- Sache distanzierst und auf das Spiel jenseits der Bedienelemente einlässt, entgeht dir etwas. Es wäre schade...


----------



## Galford (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Jemand der 2x untereinander postet, ohne einfach sein eigenes Posting vom Vortag zu editieren (wegen einem Sätzchen). Ja, so jemanden kann eigentlich kein Menü zu einfach sein.


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Waffen wechseln hab ich immer im Pause Modus gemacht - genau wie das Einsetzen der Spezialfähigkeiten.
Insofern spielt sich ME 2 für mich bis auf die Aktionstaste genauso wie ME 1.


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Worrel schrieb:


> Waffen wechseln hab ich immer im Pause Modus gemacht - genau wie das Einsetzen der Spezialfähigkeiten.
> Insofern spielt sich ME 2 für mich bis auf die Aktionstaste genauso wie ME 1.


Ja, mach ich mittlerweile auch so, eben weil Mausrad zu doof ist.

@Flamer

 

@Spiel

Also ich finde viele Sachen in ME2 viel besser gelöst als im ersten Teil. Wegen der guten Inzenierung ist mir auch egal daß weniger RPG Elemente drin sind.

Nur die Benutzeroberfläche ist für PC-Standard einfach grottig. Habe mittlerweile 15H gespielt und mich dran gewöhnt. Nur mögen tu ich sie immer noch nicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> @Spiel
> 
> Also ich finde viele Sachen in ME2 viel besser gelöst als im ersten Teil. Wegen der guten Inzenierung ist mir auch egal daß weniger RPG Elemente drin sind.
> 
> Nur die Benutzeroberfläche ist für PC-Standard einfach grottig. Habe mittlerweile 15H gespielt und mich dran gewöhnt. Nur mögen tu ich sie immer noch nicht.


Na siehst du. Ihr müsst ja keine Freunde werden, also du und die Benutzeroberfläche, zerstampf einfach noch ein paar Insektenaliens, das baut Frust ab.   

Ich war schon allein darüber glücklich, dass die Planetenmissionen ohne Fahrzeug zu bestreiten sind und beim meditiativen Planeten scannen habe ich die Zeit dann genutzt, um neue CDs anzuhören. Multitasking.   
Aber denke daran: ab jetzt musst du immer durch das Schiff gehen und alle anquatschen.


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber denke daran: ab jetzt musst du immer durch das Schiff gehen und alle anquatschen.


Also diese eine Mission wo man das tote Raumschiff, dass eigentlich eine Falle ist, habe ich schon beendet. Vonn allen Mitgliedern habe ich Missionen erhalten (habe schon alle rekrutiert). Muss jetzt halt noch 6 Mitlglieder-Missionen machen.

So, mal schauen, Urlaub ist göttlich


----------



## Kreon (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Ich nörgel gleich mal weiter 
Kann ich im Menü (Tagebuch, Kodex, usw.) nicht mit den Mausrad scrollen oder liegt bei mir ein Maus (Treiber-) Problem vor?


----------



## Vordack (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Kreon schrieb:


> Ich nörgel gleich mal weiter
> Kann ich im Menü (Tagebuch, Kodex, usw.) nicht mit den Mausrad scrollen oder liegt bei mir ein Maus (Treiber-) Problem vor?


Konsolen haben normalerweise keine Mäuse.

Beantwortet das Deine Frage? *g


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Heute habe ich mir in einer recht spontanen Aktion ein schickes neues PC- Komplettsystem bestellt und Mass Effect 2 wird eines der Spiele sein, welches ich auf diesem noch einmal spielen werde. (schon allein, um die tollen Ladebildschirme zu sehen, die mein alter Greisenprozessor boykottiert hat  )
Dank euch bin ich nun auf lauter kleine Details aufmerksam geworden, die mir nun eventuell im Spiel negativ auffallen könnten, na toll 

Nein, Spaß beiseite...halbwegs.
Ich denke, es wurden vielleicht Zugeständnisse an die Konsolensteuerung gemacht, aber das ändert ja nichts daran, dass man sich schnell daran gewöhnen kann und die Handhabung nicht so komplett vermurkst ist, dass man das ansonsten gute Spiel nicht genießen könnte. 
Da fand ich zB die Menüführung von Fable umständlicher...oder die obskuren Abkürzungsruinen im Menü von Oblivion.

Naja, mal schauen, über was ich demnächst hier fluchen werde.


----------



## Vordack (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nein, Spaß beiseite...halbwegs.
> Ich denke, es wurden vielleicht Zugeständnisse an die Konsolensteuerung gemacht, aber das ändert ja nichts daran, dass man sich schnell daran gewöhnen kann und die Handhabung nicht so komplett vermurkst ist, dass man das ansonsten gute Spiel nicht genießen könnte.
> Da fand ich zB die Menüführung von Fable umständlicher...oder die obskuren Abkürzungsruinen im Menü von Oblivion.
> 
> Naja, mal schauen, über was ich demnächst hier fluchen werde.


Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, das Spiel ansich ist von der Story her toll. Selbst solche Sachen, und das sage ich obwohl RPGs mein Lieblingsgenre sind, wie weniger RPG-Anteil sind hinnehmbar.

Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel: Diablo 2. Ich habe tolle Erinnerungen daran, echt. Damals war es für mich das größte. Ich habe es aus Spaß neulich mal wieder installiert. Es war ein no-go für mich. Grafik? Egal. Womit ich aber gar nicht klar kam und auch nicht klar kommen wollte war dieses absolut veraltete Interface in dem so viele Standards von heute nicht akzeptiert werden...

Bei ME2 ist es ähnlich. Doppelklick in Menus = Standard > wird nicht akzeptiert. Tastenbelegung = Waffen > Standard > wird nicht akzeptiert, Mausrad in Menus = Standard > wird nicht akzeptiert.

Wenn es wie gesagt nicht so eine tolle Atmosphäre hätte wäre das Spiel untendurch.

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn es a) nicht Bioware wäre b) nicht so einen gutem Vorgänger hätte und c) nicht so eine gute Stopry hätte, dann hätten alle Spielemagazine dem Spiel aufgrund dem schlechten Interface derbe Abzug verpasst, einfach weil sie etwas schreiben müssen und das gute nicht überwiegt. Von den "Nachplapperern" in Foren muss ich gar nicht reden (ich meine hier nicht alle  ) Es gibt genügend Beispiele (hab aber gerade keine^^ in dem ein nur durchschnittliches Spiel genau wegen solchen Punkten wie die hier aufgeführten fertig gemacht wird, meine ich zumindest. Der Bonus von ME2 ist eben daß die guten Seiten Überwiegen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ...oder die obskuren Abkürzungsruinen im Menü von Oblivion.


   
Du meinst wohl Runen, obwohl derlei Runen den Spielspass ruinieren.


----------



## Kreon (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> Konsolen haben keine Mäuse.
> 
> Beantwortet das Deine Frage? *g



Ok, immerhin liegt's dann nicht an meinem System, sondern am Spiel. Das tut meiner Meinung nach dem Spielspaß jedoch keinen Abbruch, denn die Story und vor allem die Inszenierung sind TOP.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...oder die obskuren Abkürzungsruinen im Menü von Oblivion.
> ...


Wortruinen trifft es noch besser. 
Vorallem, bei selbstgebrauten Tränken unterschiedlicher Stärken, war das Buchstabenwirrwarr faszinierend.


----------



## Kreon (18. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

ME 1 und 2 sind eigentlich dazu prädestiniert mehrmals gespielt zu werden. Beim 2. Durchgang von Teil 1 habe ich komplett auf die Nebenmissionen verzichtet. Dadurch sind mir zwar jede Menge XP (11 Level) durch die Lappen gegangen, aber der Spielablauf war straff und es hat dennoch Spaß gemacht.

Aber ich weiß schon jetzt (10h ME2 gespielt), dass Teil 2 nach dem Abspann nie wieder von mir gespielt werden wird. Bisher habe ich (übertrieben) geschätzte 4h nur mit Plantenscannen verbracht. Das tu ich mir kein 2. Mal an. Nur kann man eben im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 nicht auf die Rohstoffe und Upgrades verzichten. Danke Bioware!


----------



## alceleniel (18. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Man muss aber auch keine 4h scannen, um durchzukommen. Wenn man nur das nötigste macht, reicht das auch völlig aus. Gepatchts hast du natürlich, damit soll das Scannen ja etwas besser von der Hand gehen.


----------



## Kreon (18. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Ja, aktueller Patch ist drauf.
Ich bin halt ein Spieler der Sorte, der wirklich jeden Winkel erforschen muss. Z. b. bleibt bei Gothic kein Heilkraut, auch in dem entlegensten Winkel, stehen, selbst wenn mein Held schon 400 Pflanzen im Inventar hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Kreon schrieb:


> Ja, aktueller Patch ist drauf.
> Ich bin halt ein Spieler der Sorte, der wirklich jeden Winkel erforschen muss. Z. b. bleibt bei Gothic kein Heilkraut, auch in dem entlegensten Winkel, stehen, selbst wenn mein Held schon 400 Pflanzen im Inventar hat.


So ging es mir anfangs auch, aber irgendwann ist das wirklich ziemlich ermüdend, weil es ja doch einige Planeten gibt. 
Anomalien werden zum Glück sofort angekündigt und es gibt später noch ein Upgrade, welches das Scannen zusätzlich erleichtert, daher habe ich irgendwann auch nur noch nach Bedarf gescannt.

Aber das mit den Kräutern erinnert mich an Drakensang, wo ich kaum eine Pflanze hab stehen lassen...und als ich wieder am Ursprungsort ankam, waren die Kräuter wieder nachgewachsen...das hätte stundenlang so gehen können.


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Kreon schrieb:


> Ja, aktueller Patch ist drauf.
> Ich bin halt ein Spieler der Sorte, der wirklich jeden Winkel erforschen muss. Z. b. bleibt bei Gothic kein Heilkraut, auch in dem entlegensten Winkel, stehen, selbst wenn mein Held schon 400 Pflanzen im Inventar hat.


Anfangs hab ich jeden Planeten gescannt bis er "poor" war. Nach ca. 15 Std.. Spielzeit (knapp die Hälfte) habe ich nur noch "rich" Planeten gescannt. Nach 75% der spielzeit nur noch rich Planeten und nur noch die Rohstoffe die ich brauchte.

Wenn ich es ein 2.tes mal durchspielen würde (was ich grundsätzlich nie tue, naja, vielleicht werde ich Alpha Protocoll noch mal spielen...) würde ich von Anfang an nur rich Planeten scannen. Es gibt ja mehr als genug.


----------



## BlackDead (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Ich habe auch jeden Planet gescannt in der Hoffnung eine zusätzliche Quest zu finden.
Sonst habe ich bei jeden Planet mindestens 5 - 10 Drohnen losgeschickt.  War irgendwie recht ermüdend und die Soundeffekte gehen einen nicht mehr aus den Kopf.


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Ich habe auch jeden Planet gescannt in der Hoffnung eine zusätzliche Quest zu finden.
> Sonst habe ich bei jeden Planet mindestens 5 - 10 Drohnen losgeschickt.  War irgendwie recht ermüdend und die Soundeffekte gehen einen nicht mehr aus den Kopf.


Die größte Verarsche in Mass Effect 2 fande ich dieses Schiffs-Addon zum beschleunigen der Planetenscans. Es wäre doch super gewesen wenn man nach Einbau dieses Addons die Planeten per One-Click scannen könnte. Aber nein, ich habe nicht mal mitbekommen dass irgendetwas schneller abläuft nach der Installation


----------



## Kreon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> Die größte Verarsche in Mass Effect 2 fande ich dieses Schiffs-Addon zum beschleunigen der Planetenscans. Es wäre doch super gewesen wenn man nach Einbau dieses Addons die Planeten per One-Click scannen könnte. Aber nein, ich habe nicht mal mitbekommen dass irgendetwas schneller abläuft nach der Installation


Damit meinst du das eine Upgrade von Miranda, oder gibt's da noch mehr?


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Kreon schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die größte Verarsche in Mass Effect 2 fande ich dieses Schiffs-Addon zum beschleunigen der Planetenscans. Es wäre doch super gewesen wenn man nach Einbau dieses Addons die Planeten per One-Click scannen könnte. Aber nein, ich habe nicht mal mitbekommen dass irgendetwas schneller abläuft nach der Installation
> ...


Err, habs nur kurz überflogen.. irgendwas mit Planetenoberflächenscan und schneller oder so...


----------



## Worrel (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> BlackDead schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe auch jeden Planet gescannt in der Hoffnung eine zusätzliche Quest zu finden.
> ...


   Da ich mir rein technisch nicht erklären konnte, wie das "schneller" gehen soll (die Beschreibung hörte sich für mich auch nicht nach einer "OneClick" Lösung an), hab ich das gar nicht erst erforscht   .

Fand das trotz der Eintönigkeit aber gar nicht mal so schlecht - auf jeden Fall interessanter als die "OneClick" Lösung von ME 1.


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Worrel schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > BlackDead schrieb:
> ...


In ME1 gabs bei Planeten scannen ne One-Click Lösung obwohl man gar keine Planeten scannen mußte?    

Wie denn? Oder wo denn? Bei ME1 gabs meines erachtens eher eine "Michael roll the mouse around"-Lösung


----------



## Worrel (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> In ME1 gabs bei Planeten scannen ne One-Click Lösung obwohl man gar keine Planeten scannen mußte?
> 
> Wie denn? Oder wo denn? Bei ME1 gabs meines erachtens eher eine "Michael roll the mouse around"-Lösung


   Da gab's doch irgendwo einen Button "Scan" und dann wurde einem mitgeteilt "Niete" oder halt "Wertstoff X gefunden" ...

... oder war das wirklich nur das Finden und noch nicht das Ernten?
Ich hab das nur 2x gemacht, danach war mir das zu langweilig ...


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Worrel schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In ME1 gabs bei Planeten scannen ne One-Click Lösung obwohl man gar keine Planeten scannen mußte?
> ...


Stimmt, so war das^^

Wenn ein System 5 Planeten hatte musste man bei 4 nur clicken und beim 5ten konnte man landen und ein weilchen rumffahren und vielleicht sogar ne Mission finden. Es gab halt nur 1 Planeten pro System mit Landemöglichkeit.

Okay, beide Systeme sind sehr repetiv, bei ME1 hat es mich mehr genervt weil ich systematisch alle Systeme abgegrasst habe, das habe ich bei ME2 nicht mehr gemacht.

Optimal würde ich es finden wenn es so anfangen würde wie in ME1 mit auf dem Planeten suchen, man aber relativ schnell die Möglichkeit hat sein Schiff zu verbessern. Mit der Ausbesserungsstufe 2 werden auf dem Planeten ide Resourcedepots schon auf der Map angezeigt. Nach ca. 50% des Spieles bekommt man dann Ausbaustufe 3 die One-Click-Scan ermöglicht.

Dumm nur für die Leute (wie ich^^) die am Anfang alle Planeten anfliegen und sie scannen^^


----------



## Kreon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Vordack schrieb:


> Kreon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Damit meinst du das eine Upgrade von Miranda, oder gibt's da noch mehr?
> ...


OK, dann reden wir vom gleichen


----------



## Kreon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Hab noch ne Frage zum Ceberus Netzwerk Key DLC.

Habe ihn bisher nicht eingelöst, da ich mir mehr beim Wiederverkauf verspreche.
Aber wie funktioniert das ganze? Ich muss das Spiel registrieren, mir dann einen Bioware Account anlegen und dort den Ceberus Netzwerk Key eingeben?

Und noch viel wichtiger, was ist nach einer Deinstallation, Formatierung des Systems? Bleibt der einmal heruntergeladene Content bestehen durch eine Bindung an meinen Bioware Account mitsamt der registrierten ME2 Version (Key)???


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Genau, du legst dir einen Bioware- Account an und kannst dort auf deiner Seite dann Codes für die entsprechenden Spiele einlösen.
Die DLCs sind dann an diesen Account gebunden und können jederzeit neu geladen werden. Bei ME2 funktioniert dies meiner Meinung sogar noch besser als bei DA, weil du das Zusatzmaterial direkt runterladen kannst und es nicht über das Ingame- Programm machen musst. Das zickt bei Dragon Age mitunter, zumindest bei mir, wie ich momentan wieder feststellen darf.


----------



## Kreon (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

D. h., wenn ich das Spiel mit meinen Bioware Account Logindaten verkaufe (darf man das?) hat der Käufer vollen Zugriff auf den DLC?


----------



## Kreon (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Kreon schrieb:


> D. h., wenn ich das Spiel mit meinen Bioware Account Logindaten verkaufe (darf man das?) hat der Käufer vollen Zugriff auf den DLC?


Kann mir das noch jemand bestätigen?

2. Frage: Es nervt mich tierisch, dass die Ladezeiten so extrem lang sind, wenn dem Spiele (in meinem Fall) beide Prozessorkerne zugeteilt sind. Abhilfe beschaffe ich mir in meinem Fall damit, dass ich nach dem Spielstart den Task-Manager aufrufe und einen Kern entferne.

Kann ich das Spiel auch mit einem Klick und nur einem CPU-Kern starten lassen?


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Kreon schrieb:


> D. h., wenn ich das Spiel mit meinen Bioware Account Logindaten verkaufe (darf man das?) hat der Käufer vollen Zugriff auf den DLC?


Abgesehen davon, ob man das dürfte, sehe ich momentan keine Möglichkeit, in meinem Bioware Account das Cerberus Netzwerk erneut runterzuladen ...

Auch für bereits bezahlte Kauf DLCs finde ich keinen DL Link mehr ...

Sprich: wer sich keine Sicherheitskopie gemacht hat, hat  dieses Item für Diablo 2  gewonnen.    .


----------



## chbdiablo (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Du kannst alles so oft du willst runterladen. Beim BioWare Social Network einloggen und auf diese Seite gehen:
http://social.bioware.com/user_entitlements.php


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Worrel schrieb:


> Kreon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Abgesehen davon, ob man das dürfte, sehe ich momentan keine Möglichkeit, in meinem Bioware Account das Cerberus Netzwerk erneut runterzuladen ...
> ...


Nicht? Bei mir sind alle Downloads auf der Bioware Social- Seite gelistet. (siehe Beitrag des Users vor mir)
Diejenigen, die zu Mass Effect gehören, kann ich direkt runterladen, bei Dragon Age passiert das dann im Spiel selbst, was aber auch funktioniert, wenn man es neu installiert... nur leider nicht immer ganz reibungslos.




> D. h., wenn ich das Spiel mit meinen Bioware Account Logindaten verkaufe (darf man das?) hat der Käufer vollen Zugriff auf den DLC?


Ich werde dafür nun nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, aber ich glaube, das ist nicht erlaubt. Dazu müsste man sich die AGBs genauer anschauen, ob dort irgendwas dazu aufgeführt ist.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Du kannst alles so oft du willst runterladen. Beim BioWare Social Network einloggen und auf diese Seite gehen:
> http://social.bioware.com/user_entitlements.php


   Hmpf - *die *Seite hab ich natürlich nicht gefunden ...  .

Und ja, da gibt's sämtliche erworbenen DLCs als DL Link.


----------



## Kreon (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Kreon schrieb:


> Kreon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > D. h., wenn ich das Spiel mit meinen Bioware Account Logindaten verkaufe (darf man das?) hat der Käufer vollen Zugriff auf den DLC?
> ...


Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## OneEyed (9. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Tja ich hab den 2. Teil letztens malwieder durchgespielt und ich freue mich malwieder auf den Release des 3. Teils. Aber erst muss ich mir beizeiten mal den neuen DLC anschauen. Dummerweise muss ich es mit meinem "Main"Char nun noch ein drittes Mal durchspielen, weil mir leider Miranda am Ende verreckt ist (wobei es mir beim 1. mal per "Zufall" ohne Verluste geglückt ist). Lag wohl daran, dass ich mich dieses Mal nicht so stupide an die Paragon Lösungen gehalten habe und damit den Konflikt zwischen Jack und Miranda nicht zur Gänze lösen konnte  
Aber was solls - die Story ist einfach toll und ich will ja gut vorbereitet in den 3. Teil starten 


Was wirklich stört am 2. Teil ist die Scannerei. Eintönig und auf Dauer extrem nervtötend andauernd zu lesen "Sie brauchen noch Xk Paladium" und man findet nur Platin oder ähnliches. Es wäre wünschenswert gewesen, wenn man die Upgrades bei einem 2. und dritten Durchspielen zumindest behalten würde, dann müsste man das nicht jedes Mal wieder von vorne angehen. Es ist ja nichtmal so, dass man dadurch einen wirklichen Vorteil erlangen würde.
Das einzige "kleine" Detail, das mich sonst noch gestört hat war die recht begrenzte Auswahl an "Romanzen". Warum die Entwickler da plötzlich dermaßen Homophob geworden sind im Vergleich zu Dragon Age ist mir unbegreiflich. Das würde zumindest beim mehrmaligen Durchspielen noch etwas mehr Abwechslung in die sonst ja nicht vorhandene Charakterentwicklung bringen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Zaeed und Kasumi leider nur "stumme" Statisten geblieben sind mit denen man gleich garnichts an Unterhaltungen führen kann. Ich bin gespannt was für ein Rolle die Beiden in Teil 3 spielen werden.


----------



## Heiler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



OneEyed schrieb:


> ... Aber erst muss ich mir beizeiten mal den neuen DLC anschauen...


Du meinst den Shadow Broker DLC, oder?

Hab´ ihn mir gleich am Erscheinungstag runtergeladen- und dann hat er erst mal nicht funktioniert... Am nächsten Tag ging es aber dann zum Glück. Ist schon gut gemacht, v.a. auch grafisch mit schönen neuen Umgebungen. Und Liara ist auch wieder da wie wir sie aus ME1 kennen. Viele interessante Infos sind nebenbei auch noch versteckt- wenngleich: der Preis ist diesmal ziemlich happig für den Inhalt. 
Aber was bezahlt man nicht alles für eine gute Story...
Lese derzeit übrigens die ME Bücher- auch nicht schlecht. Für Fans der Serie zu empfehlen- und gemessen an der Lesedauer sogar leicht preisgünstiger als die DLCs...


----------



## unterseebotski (16. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Bisher konnte ich mich nicht durchringen, ME1 oder ME2 zu kaufen - vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Fragen beantworten?
3rd person Perspektive => gibts auch eine 1st person view? Ich mag 3rd person shooter irgendwie nicht.   
zum Gameplay: In youtube vids habe ich gesehen, dass man mitten im Kampf anhalten kann/muss (?) um irgendwelche Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Sorry, aber das Game anhalten? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.. wo bleibt da die Action?
Muss man unbedingt ME1 spielen oder kann man auch erst bei ME2 einsteigen?


----------



## Vordack (16. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Bisher konnte ich mich nicht durchringen, ME1 oder ME2 zu kaufen - vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Fragen beantworten?
> 3rd person Perspektive => gibts auch eine 1st person view? Ich mag 3rd person shooter irgendwie nicht.
> zum Gameplay: In youtube vids habe ich gesehen, dass man mitten im Kampf anhalten kann/muss (?) um irgendwelche Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Sorry, aber das Game anhalten? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.. wo bleibt da die Action?
> Muss man unbedingt ME1 spielen oder kann man auch erst bei ME2 einsteigen?


1. Ich meine es gibt nur 3rd Person.
2. Man kann anhalten um Befehler zu erteilen, muss dieses aber nicht. 99% der Kämpfe schafft man ohne zu pausieren. Aber: Man muss auch viel mit Leuten sprechen, wenn Du Action willst spiel Crysis und kein Quasi-RPG.
3. Mann kann natürlich bei ME2 einsteigen. allerdings ist ME1 auch ein Top Spiel, und wenn man das kennt ist ME2 schon "cooler".


----------



## Worrel (16. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich mag 3rd person shooter irgendwie nicht.


ME ist kein Shooter.



> Sorry, aber das Game anhalten? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.. wo bleibt da die Action?


ME erzählt in erster Linie eine Geschichte - auch mit Action, aber eben pausierbar. 

Action pur à la Serious Sam gibt's in ME definitiv nicht.
Und nur, weil die Action pausierbar ist (solange man die Space Taste gedrückt hält, sind die Kämpfe nicht minder anspruchsvoll oder langweilig.



> Muss man unbedingt ME1 spielen oder kann man auch erst bei ME2 einsteigen?


   Die Hintergrundgeschichte versteht man aber besser, wenn man den ersten Teil auch gespielt hat - und man kann den Charakter aus dem Ersten Teil in den zweiten (und wahrscheinlch auch in den dritten) importieren. Viele der Entscheidungen im Vorgänger haben Auswirkungen auf die Reaktionen von Charakteren in ME2 (und später dann in ME3).

zB gibst du einem Fan Autogramme und der verehrt dich auch in ME2. Wenn du dem aber im ersten Teil sagst, er soll dahingehen, wo der Pfeffer wächst, wird er das auch in ME2 noch wissen und dich meiden.

Durch viele solcher Auswirkungen wirkt die Spielwelt lebendiger und dadurch auch echter.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Ich habe gestern wieder einmal damit begonnen ME2 zu spielen und da sich die Aussagen zu den aktuellen DLCs gar nicht so schlecht lasen, habe ich sie mir diese gleich gegönnt.
Nach Stunden des Herunterladens (ein herzliches Dankeschön an mein Dorf- DSL), habe ich nun erst einmal Kasumis Mission gemacht und muss sagen, dass ich diesen DLC sehr unterhaltsam fand.
Bei der näheren Begutachtung des Vaults musste ich schon schmunzeln und immerhin hat Shepard nun sogar ein Cocktail- Kleid... in dem sie dennoch läuft wie ein Kerl. 

Jedenfalls finde ich den Einstieg ins Spiel (wie auch zum größten Teil den Rest) immer noch toll inszeniert, musste erneut bei der Auflösung der Archangel- Mission grinsen und bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die Aliens im Spiel die bessere Mimik haben.


----------



## Heiler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Jedenfalls finde ich den Einstieg ins Spiel (wie auch zum größten Teil den Rest) immer noch toll inszeniert, musste erneut bei der Auflösung der Archangel- Mission grinsen und bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die Aliens im Spiel die bessere Mimik haben.


Ich stimme Dir 100%ig zu.
- In den Büchern wird übrigens davon gesprochen, wie unbeliebt die Menschen bei den Ratsvölkern sind, weil sie so emotionslos und selbstsüchtig auftreten. Wenn also Bioware diese Mimik bewusst so unterschiedlich zwischen den Aliens und den Menschen gemacht hat.... dann sind sie einfach noch bessere Geschichtenerzähler als bisher gedacht


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*



Heiler schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jedenfalls finde ich den Einstieg ins Spiel (wie auch zum größten Teil den Rest) immer noch toll inszeniert, musste erneut bei der Auflösung der Archangel- Mission grinsen und bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die Aliens im Spiel die bessere Mimik haben.
> ...


Ja, manchmal vermute ich da schon den ein oder anderen Hintergedanken. 
Nun habe ich auch den großartigen Shadow Broker- DLC beendet und mir das ein oder andere Dossier durchgelesen und wenn ich nicht bereits an dieser Stelle der Meinung gewesen wäre, das zB Jacob ein übler Langweiler ist, spätestens an dieser Stelle wäre es absolut klar gewesen. 
Sprich: die Aliens sind mMn generell interessanter, als die menschlichen Figuren.

Der Shadow Broker hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht und lässt meine Erwartungen an den dritten Teil und dessen möglichen Verlauf noch höher steigen.


----------



## SpieleKing (25. September 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2 - was'n das fürn Scheiss?*

Also ich kann da nicht so zustimmen.Ich finde Mass Effect 2 ist um längen besser als Teil1 alleine schon die Actionen die man in bestimmen gesprächen machen kann und die das Spielgeschehen verändern, sind super.Klar das einzige was mich nur stört ist das der Rollenspiel teil zu klein ausgefallen ist ,aber das kann man in Teil 3 verbessern.Zudem ist auch geil das die handlungen aus Teil 1-2 zusammen laufen das ermöglicht einem die größte entscheidungsfreieheit die es bis jetzt im Spielebereich gab!Aber naja wie alles im Leben ist ist der Geschmack bei jedem anders.Ich find das Spiel super alleine schon die Story


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Ach ja, oblivion! 
Strk. Tr. d. gr. Hlng. v. Giftn.
Was habe ich mich totgelacht... und auch über den Heilzauber "Feuerball". 
Was Mass Effect 1 angeht, so finde ich leidet es mehr unter seinen drögen Nebenquests. Das abfahren ewig gleich öder Planeten mit einem Panzer, dessen Fahrverhalten einem Hüpfball gleicht und der selbst bei Steigungen von 80grad perfekte Bodenhaftung hatte  
Immer gleiche innenräume auf immer gleichen Basen. Engang, korridor, Raum. Raum voller feinde, die nicht in Deckung gehen, sondern lieber dofights austragen. Man weicht vor dem Masssenansturm zurück durch den Korridor  und wartete darauf, dass die Idioten sich im engen Gang verhaken und man sie abknallen kann. Echt tolle KI - not!
Dann wieder vordringen und die beiden verbliebenen Sniper blitzen. Raum gesäuber weiter. Und das um die zwanzig mal! 
Eine Bankrotterklärung ans SPieldesign. 
Die einzig guten Missionen, sind die der Hauptstory. Und davon gibts sage und schreibe vier Stück! Hui !  Und das die Erze auf den Karten nciht direkt angezeigt werden und man erst mit dem Panzer akkes abgrasen muß ist eine Frechheit. 
Das Charakter- und Skillsystem ging in Ordnung - auch wenn nicht sonderlich inspiriert war (Fallout 3 hat mir besser gefallen). 
Und das es heutzutage noch Inventare ohne sortier-funktion gibt ist kaum zu fassen. 
ABER... es ist nun mal der erste Teil einer Trilogie... und so was bedeutet meistens, das der Entwickler Experimentieren muß.


----------

